# NSPR...National Show Pony Division



## Karen S (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Was asked to post this here as well...Thanks. Karen

The NSPR (National Show Pony Registry) is a new division of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR. It was created three years ago for those folks who were breeding their Shetlands to larger ponies to create a pony that a child could step up to before they moved onto a "big" horse.

When the BOD decided that there was a need then they set the parameters for this program....You can have one parent registered AMHR, ASPC, or ASPR. The other parent could be one of the following:

AMHR x ASPC, AMHR x ASPR, ASPC x ASPR, AMHR x ?, ASPC x ?, ASPR x ?. The question could be a registered horse, POA, Welsh, Hackney, etc. I was working with a registered Paint mare who was 14.2 and was breeding her to my Shetland stallion. The requirement of this program was that no NSPR could go over 14.2 in height. This IS NOT a breeding registry but a registry for performance only ponies.

Since some folks were breeding AMHR to Shetlands this gave them an avenue to put those off type (papered ponies) in a sister registry and not loose their idenity. It never was intended for the smaller horses but will have some anyway. If my registered Paint had her foal my foals registration would show her sire registration and her dam's registration. If only one parent registered and the other a grade pony, then you would have seen one side registered other listed as grade.

The ASPC Congress is where these ponies are to be shown, and any club that wanted to put NSPR classes into their show premiums they can. Most of these classes are Pony Hunter Hack, Pony Western Pleasure and Pony Pleasure Driving.

Hope this helps.

Karen


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting that information Karen.


----------



## crponies (Jul 10, 2008)

I have thought about the fact that people breeding for small NSPR ponies were missing the point of the registry. Hopefully more people will realize the true potential of this registry like you. I was at a roping camp once where a boy brought his pony for roping. This pony was a shetland x quarter horse. He was a great pony for roping. What he liked in size he definitely made up for in his desire to do the work. He was speedy and good at his job. (If I remember right the boy used him for either heading or heeling.) This is the kind of potential that people should be breeding for.


----------



## Jill (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, Karen


----------

